# book suggestions



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am new to the pigeon world and plan on raising homers. Can anyone suggest some good pigeon genetic books?


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I am afraid that there aren't very many books on pigeon genetics currently available. I also have to stress that very little research has been done on the genetics of homers. If you want to race the pigeons, you would be better off buying a book on that subject (which usually includes some information on line breeding and outcrossing) which you would likely find more useful.

That being said, I raise homers in many rare colours, but I am not sure how good my stock would be when competing.

There are many resources on the internet concerning pigeon genetics.
I refer you to this links page. I haven't updated it in a while, but all the links should still be active.

If you understand german, you could try any of Axel Sell's books. They are available from Amazon. He also wrote the out of print "Breeding and Inheritance in Pigeons" (English language). Which many deem to be a fairly complete tome. It is sometimes available second hand from pigeon supply houses like Jedds.

You could also try and contact Dr Paul Gibson, who also wrote a book, and which you can obtain from him directly. I think he is also the editor of a pigeon genetics newsletter, if you are interested in that.


----------

